

Eschew text editors and IDEs. - steveklabnik
https://medium.com/cool-code-pal/9e97640a48e8

======
jxf
If it wasn't obvious, this post is a troll. Jenn Schiffer is a twisted,
brilliant genius.

~~~
bediger4000
It wasn't obvious to me. I read the entire thing before the _You know what’s
cooler than spending $99 on a license of Vim?_ phrase caught up with me.

Is satire and/or parody or irony amenable to an Information Theory treatment?
Those categories of humor have a "low information entropy" feel to them.

~~~
jxf
I think the quote from "Ashton Kutcher" imploring people to give up text
editors is what did it for me (but also that it's Jenn Schiffer!).

~~~
dthan
fdfdfd

------
syntheticnature
This ... this is humor, right? I'm not running afoul of Poe's Law? The vim
license bit (and what looks like Sublime Text in a screenshot claiming to be
vim) seem to be hints. Perhaps even the misuse of "medal" is one too. I want
to think this, though.

Taking this seriously: I've used input redirection to write things in dire
circumstances a few times, but beyond that, anything that changes that file
would be a text editor by definition.

~~~
chilldream
No, Jenn Schiffer is firmly anti-satire:

[https://medium.com/cool-code-pal/2412631958ef](https://medium.com/cool-code-
pal/2412631958ef)

------
pavel_lishin
That math doesn't add up. Once you choose your editor, you're no longer
spending 90% of your time choosing it. (Other tools, sure, but you can't get
away from that - any more than you can build a log cabin by chewing the trees
down with your teeth.)

This article also assumes that the editor you end up choosing does nothing to
increase your productivity. Nobody's going to be able to effectively work on a
large Java app in notepad.exe.

~~~
philgyford
Just as "a bad workman (or workwoman) blames his (or her) tools", so "a good
workman (or workwoman) praises his (or her) tools". Consequently I spend a
good proportion of my time evaluating my tools, my tools being a text editor
and a spanner (or wench).

It seems like every week there's a new text editor, and so I schedule regular
time to evaluate the newcomer, and compare it against all existing text
editors. Simple maths indicates that the amount of time required to compare a
new text editor with the growing number of previous text editors expands
exponentially. I estimate that by the end of next year I will be spending
several months every week evaluating my tools (not including spanners (or
wrenches)).

------
mdonahoe
I don't get the joke. To me the article is just misinformation.

I'm probably missing the grander social commentary.

------
davearel
I am a victim of IDE shaming.

------
marshally
I love the smell of satire in the morning. Especially Fridays.

------
erekel
That's a screenshot of githubs new editor Atom.

------
dthan
fgfgfg

